# Wood screws



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

I have been using Drywall screws for joinery for a long time. Only use where they won't be seen, (or in rare cases, counter-bore and then use plug cutter from stock I am working on to match wood grain and color,) and basically just to hold pieces together while glue dries. Down side is that countersink sets are 82 degrees, which doesn't match. Upside all these years is the coarse thread and the rarity of heads snapping off with that last turn, as opposed to a lot of the crap zinc wood screws.

Anyone have a favorite brand of standard interior use flat head wood screw, either Phillips or square head (many have combo heads, my old school process still likes the Phillips) and a place to buy them?

I typically buy a lb or 100 pieces at a time and have from 1" to 2" in #6, and 1 5/8 to 3 in #8 in stock at all times...about 10 boxes.
Browsing at Rockler, they didn't even carry bulk #6. 

#6 and #8 take care of probably 90% of my needs. Occasionally #10....if it needs larger than than that I am probably looking at a lag screw, carriage bolt, !/4 20 hardware, etc.

Brand and where to get them, folks...????

Thanks,

Steve S.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I buy mine off the net.
johnep


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have a problem with grip rite drywall screws. I use them for most everything including installing cabinets.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

I like using Kreg screws. They have a large variety. Coarse thread, fine thread, various heads, indoor, outdoor. Not only for pocket holes, but everything.

I buy mine at Menards (no Menards in CA) but Lowes and HD have them. Also available online.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

I use about any type of screws but they have to have the following:

nibs on the head to self counter sink,

I also prefer, robertson drive screws to.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

This is the screw I favour:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/turbogold-double-countersunk-screws-5-x-70mm-pack-of-100/15276

johnep


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have used a bunch of these building our cabinets. 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 inch mostly.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/SPAX-8-x...Pack-4191020400326/202040967?N=5yc1vZc2blZ1bj

I really like to use the Kreg pocket screws when hidden. They really hold well.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I like to use what I can afford. There are options out there.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I use whatever I have lol... drywall, decking, its all fair game if its within reach.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I really like Spax screws. I do not use drywall screws for anything but drywall. They are a brittle screw that will snap with sear stress.

I also y
Use a lot of Deckmate Deck screws as a general construction screw. They can be had at HD.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I have also used Spax and liked the star head. Never slipped.
johnep


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

johnep34 said:


> I have also used Spax and liked the star head. Never slipped. johnep


The Deckmate screws from HD are also torxhead


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

OK you have convinced me, it will be torx instead of pozidrive from now on.
johnep


----------



## FaithWoodcraft (Nov 19, 2014)

Use Robertson screws and you'll never use anything else. Phillips screws are worse than standard head screws.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Only a limited range of Robertson screws in UK.
johnep


----------



## FaithWoodcraft (Nov 19, 2014)

johnep34 said:


> Only a limited range of Robertson screws in UK.
> johnep


That's unfortunate. USA seems to be the same, judging by America's fascination with Phillips screws. Peter Robertson patented the head in 1909.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I converted to Pozidrive after too many incidents with scoring a surface with a slipped driver. However, after burring the heads, sometimes had to hacksaw a slot in the screw head to remove.
johnep


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

On most coated square drive deck screws the inside of the socket due to the coating is slightly smaller so there is now a special bit to use with them that is undersized.


----------



## hazimkazim (Nov 27, 2014)

I have used it and its very useful and nice


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I use square drive and buy them at McFeelys. Great quality and very rarely ever snap a screw!

http://www.mcfeelys.com/

Red


----------



## FaithWoodcraft (Nov 19, 2014)

FrankC said:


> On most coated square drive deck screws the inside of the socket due to the coating is slightly smaller so there is now a special bit to use with them that is undersized.


Interesting. I've never had an issue with the coated deck screws I've used...and I've used thousands.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

red said:


> I use square drive and buy them at McFeelys. Great quality and very rarely ever snap a screw! http://www.mcfeelys.com/ Red


I use mcfeelys, and havent ever snapped a screw. The robertson head is my screw of choice. 
Nick


----------



## Gabs (Nov 8, 2014)

Hafele has bulk wood screws ,all lengths


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't have a problem with grip rite drywall screws. I use them for most everything including installing cabinets.


2x plus a few robertson...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

GRK, only screws I use.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

*Wood Screws*

GRK and SPAX.. Can get both at HD.


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't have a problem with grip rite drywall screws. I use them for most everything including installing cabinets.


You hang cabinets with drywall screws? ! Why? 

Grk is my preferred.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

J_L said:


> You hang cabinets with drywall screws? ! Why?
> 
> As an old cabinet guy once said "that should hold it until it falls down ".


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

GRK are the bees knees, except they are pricey. The Grip Right brand is available at HD and has #8 construction screws with the torx head. They work great and are about $15/5# box. For hanging cabinets, the GRK RSS screw is wonderful. Also, the Trim head screw from GRK works great for screwing face frames together. Also, I think GRK are made in Canada, and the Grip Right are made in China if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

jkline805 said:


> GRK are the bees knees, except they are pricey. The Grip Right brand is available at HD and has #8 construction screws with the torx head. They work great and are about $15/5# box. For hanging cabinets, the GRK RSS screw is wonderful. Also, the Trim head screw from GRK works great for screwing face frames together. Also, I think GRK are made in Canada, and the Grip Right are made in China if that makes a difference to you.


I'm switching to GRK. I've pretty much ignored the Grip Right but have bought some in the past.


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

jkline805 said:


> For hanging cabinets, the GRK RSS screw is wonderful. Also, the Trim head screw from GRK works great for screwing face frames together.


The head on the GRK trim head screws will fit nicely into a 5mm shelf pin hole if you have to secure the side of the cabinet to the wall.


----------

